# Fishing shorts



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> What is the best thing going for the money? I need to replace my current stock, they are looking pretty gnarly.
> 
> Currently use the Hook and Tackle beer can swim shorts. I don't want anything shorter than an 8" inseam (I'm not Australian or Tom Selleck). I had some Simms but they were kinda thin and I ripped 2 pairs getting the leg hung on stuff.
> 
> ...


Aftco Shorts are awesome. Look at the Pact fishing short or the cloud burst. They have some others but those are the two that I use mainly.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I picked up a pair of Ron Jon's Walkshort for $26 at their store in Key West last month and so far I have been pleased. They might not be as durable but at half the price and no concerns at getting blood on them I am happy. I will be either ordering more or swinging by another store and getting a few more.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Not sure about a long inseam, but I swear by patagonia baggies and Columbia backcast shorts


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I fish in pants 99% of the time but do have a couple pairs of the Under Armor Fishing shorts. They are 8" inseam but think they have a 10" too. They are nice.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the Simms and Exofficio's, but, these are the best shorts made IMO for everything. Way tougher than the Simms or Exofficio. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0719WRZYK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Railriders makes really good shorts. Freefly makes really comfortable ones as well.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I just got some Pelagic shorts, one pair a Hydro-lite Boardshorts with a zipper pocket, a back pocket and a small reinforced pliers pocket ; the other pair the Sharkskin Pro Fishing short large reinforced pocket and other regular pockets with zippers. The material is pretty light but seems strong and is supposed to not stain. Long enough to not look queer. I got them on sale online and the sizes are true to fit.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

howler bros
https://howlerbros.com/products/horizon-hybrid-shorts-2-s20?color=3


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I’m still bummed that True Flies went out of business. Their Shell Creek shorts with the 7” inseam were far and away the best fishing shorts I’ve ever found. Perfect fit, length, dry fast, and comfortable. I made sure to buy 4 pairs when they were going out of business but I might cry when they’re completely worn out.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got some zero exposure shorts from Sams club. Hybrid type shorts so they have real pockets. They seem to hold up well and less then $20. They come in a few colors. I also got the pants and use them as rain/ bug protection. Got the pants one size up so I could just pull them over shorts.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Men...d+guts+shorts&qid=1593207644&s=apparel&sr=1-1


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm usually rocking these. And, yes--that is me in the photo.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Magellan Shorts from Academy if you are frugal. My only complaint with them is the net lining in the pockets gets holes in in sometimes. It could be me I am hard on things


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ve tried a lot of different brands and styles but....

My favorite fishing short by far is the AFTCO Stealth $62 10-inch inseam. It has the hidden elastic waistband AND a drawstring. I usually wear a nylon belt with them but the draw string makes the belt optional. Bonus points for adding a zipper to the wallet pocket. They ain’t cheap but they are holding up well.

Huk Next Level $60 10.5-inch inseam is my second choice. I liked these because of the integral elastic waistband....no drawstring however. They also have the zippered wallet pocket as well as a zippered thigh pocket. Downside...Over time the elastic has lost its “elasticity.” I now have to wear a belt with these shorts.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've got AFTCO shorts that I've been wearing weekly for 20 years. They are ridiculously expensive but with that kind of durability, I've learned to live with the price. AFTCO Style M01L have a longer inseam.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I like AFTCO Stealth also. Plus have several pair AFTCO Original Fishing Shorts; believe these are 8" inseam.
Been looking @ Free Fly. Love their Bamboo shirts but never tried their shorts.


----------



## SeaLee12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Howler brothers waterman work shorts.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> I'm usually rocking these. And, yes--that is me in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 142932


Not sure that'll work for me.

I'm 6'3" 235ish, build is somewhere in-between formerly athletic, and I love BBQ.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I've had these Aftco tactical for 3 years now and they still look brand new....I guess thats why they cost $62. I just finally bought a different color so i dont wear the same shorts all weekend every weekend


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Columbia Brewha. I buy them on eBay from this dude, I want to say 25$ with free shipping and they come in the plastic wrap and have the Columbia tags on them.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

60 bucks for shorts? Any one else besides me think that's ridiculous? To get fish blood and guts on.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

The fact that there's even a shorts discussion is a head shaker.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

makin moves said:


> 60 bucks for shorts? Any one else besides me think that's ridiculous? To get fish blood and guts on.


Not really. I have been wearing RailRider Jammin' shorts that I bought 15 years ago. Ridiculously durable and comfortable shorts. They are just now starting to wear out.
https://www.railriders.com/men-jammin-shorts-p-849.html?cPath=104_112


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bass Pro Boca Grande short. About $25.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I see guys fishing all day long wearing $125.00 shirts, $75.00 shorts, $3,000.00 Rolex, $150.00 shoes and $80.00 of other apparel. Never understood how they stayed clean. 

I think I got it now - They are fishing and NOT CATCHING otherwise they would be buying new clothes every weekend....oh wait...once every two months because the wife will not let them go every weekend.

I wear a bathing suit (board shorts) and a stained tee shirt of some type whether it is a Guy Harvey or not.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> I'm usually rocking these. And, yes--that is me in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 142932


He aint fishin with me !


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

makin moves said:


> 60 bucks for shorts? Any one else besides me think that's ridiculous? To get fish blood and guts on.


Folks also probably roll their eyes at guys that fish out of 16-foot boats that cost $50K.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I like these


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Dakota Grizzly convertible pants. I find them online, sometimes, for 19.99. Take the legs off and pitch'em. Made of lightweight nylon, which helps keep your nuts cool. 2 cargo pockets, zipper back pocket and one zipper side pocket. Durable.

I like nice gear and dont hesitate to drop crazy money on gear. If Simms/Huk made better shorts for fishing, I'd wear them.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Freefly makes awesome shorts. The Breeze shorts are super comfortable. Their underwear is awesome too.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

shb said:


> The fact that there's even a shorts discussion is a head shaker.


This will make you feel more at home.

I think I heard Chittum is going to start selling some braided out of Dyneema in an attempt to reduce weight and gain market share from Hell's Bay. The HB Kevlar shorts are probably still better though because they have Flip carving the buttons out of Guava.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> What is the best thing going for the money? I need to replace my current stock, they
> Currently use the Hook and Tackle beer can swim shorts. I don't want anything shorter than an 8" inseam (I'm not Australian or Tom Selleck). I had some Simms but they were kinda thin and I ripped 2 pairs getting the leg hung on stuff.
> 
> Looked at the 10.5" Huk shorts online and they get good reviews.
> ...


Aftco Stealth. Comfortable fit with a little stretch. Pocket for pliers.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

https://www.kuiu.com/hunting-shorts...var_11002_color=Verde-2.0&cgid=bottoms-shorts


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I've got a few pairs of Columbia Backcast watershorts. They dry quick, pretty comfortable and don't cost a fortune. Not sure I've ever felt the need for high dollar fishing specific shorts. To quote Rodney Dangerfield "they cover my nuts don't they?"


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

If you don't care about pockets, Hurley board shorts are comfortable, and durable as cowhide.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

www.naturalgear.com/fishing

If you haven't stumbled upon that deal...try it. Great looking stuff that is quick dry and inexpensive.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> What is the best thing going for the money? I need to replace my current stock, they are looking pretty gnarly.
> 
> Currently use the Hook and Tackle beer can swim shorts. I don't want anything shorter than an 8" inseam (I'm not Australian or Tom Selleck). I had some Simms but they were kinda thin and I ripped 2 pairs getting the leg hung on stuff.
> 
> ...


I bought a few pairs of the Bass Pro ones a few years ago, holding up really good for $24.99..


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Just ordered another pair of AFTCO Stealth shorts. Recently started fishing in long pants more. Had a couple pair on hand w/ the zip off lower legs but not real satisfied w/ them; not exceptionally comfortable to me. ... Need to find a comfortable pair of long fishing pants & been looking @ AFTCO's but can't find any in stock @ a dealer to look at & try on .... Anyone else fishing n long pants w/ recommendations?


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> I like these
> View attachment 143236


I Heard That!


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sams Club has shorts called Denali Hybrid Walk Shorts. Quick dry with mesh pocket, don't hang below your knee and are $10.


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

LL Bean river shorts


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> I'm usually rocking these. And, yes--that is me in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 142932


Key West trollers


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

+1 for Howler Bros Waterman Work Shorts.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aftco just released some shorts that won best of its category at ICAST. Air O Mesh shorts. Worth a look.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

These are surprisingly comfortable. Halloween 2010


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

OP corduroy nut huggers from 1986!

All seriousness, Academy brand 'fish gear', they don't have the mesh pockets and they have a plier pocket. $20 is hard to beat. I've got a few pairs of Palagic that are several years old.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

LowHydrogen said:


> This will make you feel more at home.
> 
> I think I heard Chittum is going to start selling some braided out of Dyneema in an attempt to reduce weight and gain market share from Hell's Bay. The HB Kevlar shorts are probably still better though because they have Flip carving the buttons out of Guava.


You are likely correct. In fact, I think I’ll contact each one and suggest this.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

BobGee said:


> Aftco Stealth. Comfortable fit with a little stretch. Pocket for pliers.


Try HUK


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I, after wearing many types of shorts for the last sixty years, have gone back to cotton shorts. No mesh liners either. I go sans underwear or cotton boxers. I personally feel that any of the man made materials cannot compete. No matter what they’ve done to help the different types of nylon (different weaves, treatments, everything). They have yet to equal 100% Cotton as the best fabric out there for staying cool and working with moisture. You actually feel cooler with wet cotton contacting your skin. Columbia actually tried to copy the effect using nylon with special treatments. Cotton may not wear as long, but I’ll sacrifice that for comfort. Best product I’ve found offered nowadays are “beer can type” all cotton worN with a fully adjustable wide cotton belt. Nylon belts let anything hanging from them slide around to much.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I like my Columbia wear b/c it comes in tall sizes but for shorts but I've found that my poly *cargo shorts from WalMart have been great.* 

They look great for most summer activities in fact. I wore them fishing and they're quick dry. 
They don't "cling" to your body if they get wet (like Columbia zip off pants). 

They probably run $13-18 at WalMart.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm a tall skinny guy (32 waste) & the Utility shorts from Free Fly Apparel are the best I've worn lately. 8 inch inseam, durable, and fair priced


----------

